# How Do I Remove Interior Plastic Window Surround?



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a slight leak over the sliding window near the cooker and need to get in to clean it and add new mastic. I have a copy of the instruction sheet from Dometic/Seitz with the exploded drawings etc but their instructions just gloss over the first bit. They simply say something like "remove the inner plastic cover then undo the screws", as it were (haven't got the exact wording to hand). 

The inner plastic vented surrounding cover is quite bulky and I can't see any obvious clips or screw covers. I'm anxious not to put too much pressure on it, to release any possible clips, in case there aren't any and it just cracks and breaks. 

Does anyone have any hints on how to make my first incision and to remove the inner plastic surround? Thanks in advance.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Ours have covers over the screws that need to popped off. Can be difficult with out damaging them. 

Andy


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I think they just pop off Gord. A couple of mine actually fall off by themselves if I go over a snoozing constable too fast! You need a very thin blade to ease them off and they should snap back into position. 

Caulkhead


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GordonBennet said:


> I have a slight leak over the sliding window near the cooker and need to get in to clean it and add new mastic. I have a copy of the instruction sheet from Dometic/Seitz with the exploded drawings etc but their instructions just gloss over the first bit. They simply say something like "remove the inner plastic cover then undo the screws", as it were (haven't got the exact wording to hand).
> 
> The inner plastic vented surrounding cover is quite bulky and I can't see any obvious clips or screw covers. I'm anxious not to put too much pressure on it, to release any possible clips, in case there aren't any and it just cracks and breaks.
> 
> Does anyone have any hints on how to make my first incision and to remove the inner plastic surround? Thanks in advance.


[hr:dae5d55262]
[hr:dae5d55262]
I took mine off yesterday, I wasn't looking forward to it, but it is soooo simple, cow to put back on though.

Find a thin kitchen knife, and gently put it into the join on the window said of the perforated cover, not the outer edge, and towards the end, and gently lever it out, put your finger under it and gently pull it, voila one perforated screw cover

Sorry no pics of the covers in place to make a diagram from.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Gordon,
If it's the same as mine use a blunt wide blade (I used a burger flipper) and start at one end. Once the first bit is free gently pull along its length.

This exposes the screws that hold the outer frame tight against the seal/ sealant. It is important that when sealed gradually thighten each screw in turn to ensure the outer frame seats correctly.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Start tightening from the center and work out, but don't over tighten, the frames are a sort of ABS material so not so strong.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Exactly as others have said, but in my experience the removable bits are actually pretty durable and not easily broken.

Take a note of which way round they are fitted, however. They will fit both ways, but go back a lot easier and more securely if you put them back the right way round!

Roger


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pomme1 said:


> Exactly as others have said, but in my experience the removable bits are actually pretty durable and not easily broken.
> 
> Take a note of which way round they are fitted, however. They will fit both ways, but go back a lot easier and more securely if you put them back the right way round!
> 
> Roger


Sorry Roger, but I have to jump in and disagree, at least mine don't.



















Mine face in the same direction, and the side which faces out goes furthest away from the pane, although, when he take them out he'll be able to mark the outer edge.


----------

